# Team lead



## brizzality (May 3, 2022)

So I got the A2 wh team lead position. Our manager gets fired 2 weeks later, then two other managers leave on A2. Our senior OM quit in the middle of the shift last night. we have managers just filling the gaps, then we hire an intern from last summer coming To manage start of June. We have the absolute worse staff. so i officially get my letter last night.  A whopping .08 cent raise. I didnt sign and won’t accept that crap. I’ve been doing the job 2 months and have 10 times the responsibilities and spot issues a big .08 raise.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 3, 2022)

brizzality said:


> So I got the A2 wh team lead position. Our manager gets fired 2 weeks later, then two other managers leave on A2. Our senior OM quit in the middle of the shift last night. we have managers just filling the gaps, then we hire an intern from last summer coming To manage start of June. We have the absolute worse staff. so i officially get my letter last night.  A whopping .08 cent raise. I didnt sign and won’t accept that crap. I’ve been doing the job 2 months and have 10 times the responsibilities and spot issues a big .08 raise.


Common event


----------



## JiJi (May 3, 2022)

brizzality said:


> So I got the A2 wh team lead position. Our manager gets fired 2 weeks later, then two other managers leave on A2. Our senior OM quit in the middle of the shift last night. we have managers just filling the gaps, then we hire an intern from last summer coming To manage start of June. We have the absolute worse staff. so i officially get my letter last night.  A whopping .08 cent raise. I didnt sign and won’t accept that crap. I’ve been doing the job 2 months and have 10 times the responsibilities and spot issues a big .08 raise.


Welcome to spot.
No, they didn't typo anything, that's the raise you get. 
Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## brizzality (May 3, 2022)

A2 is a hot mess at our DC,


----------



## DC Diva (May 4, 2022)

Lead WW is a progression scale, same as WW.  Your step in the lead scale is based solely on your prior wage, the closest step without going backward.  Unfortunately, it sounds like only an minimal bump.  accept the role if you want it to lead to possible other promotions in the future, otherwise you will be perceived as not understanding or following policies and practices, which is not a good look on a future leader.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 4, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Lead WW is a progression scale, same as WW.  Your step in the lead scale is based solely on your prior wage, the closest step without going backward.  Unfortunately, it sounds like only an minimal bump.  accept the role if you want it to lead to possible other promotions in the future, otherwise you will be perceived as not understanding or following policies and practices, which is not a good look on a future leader.


I too got an $0.08 raise and as TM.

I would bite your tongue for now and look for another job.

You KNOW it will be at least 10 months before you MIGHT get a better raise.


----------



## DC Diva (May 4, 2022)

Every 6 months with progression scale. Lead WW are not merit.


----------



## MrT (May 4, 2022)

Would changing roles effect that.  8 cents seems like you only get part of the raise because you havent worked long enough for full raise.  Im am unfamiliar with dc bonuses though


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 11, 2022)

brizzality said:


> So I got the A2 wh team lead position. Our manager gets fired 2 weeks later, then two other managers leave on A2. Our senior OM quit in the middle of the shift last night. we have managers just filling the gaps, then we hire an intern from last summer coming To manage start of June. We have the absolute worse staff. so i officially get my letter last night.  A whopping .08 cent raise. I didnt sign and won’t accept that crap. I’ve been doing the job 2 months and have 10 times the responsibilities and spot issues a big .08 raise.


Were you capped out prior to getting the LWW role?


----------



## brizzality (May 12, 2022)

Capped out for warehouse worker but they have me the closest progression raise without going under. I heard OM’s have the discretion of upping the raise to a higher step in the progression but don’t know if that’s true. But we had no OM because both left. 1 went to an ICQA OM and the other quit the job. So I got the letter from an OM who was filling in.


----------

